# Taco finally annointing



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

__
http://instagr.am/p/wDM7lyqrGW/

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

Taco anointing with basil....


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Haha so cute!


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

And again....


----------



## Akells23 (Jul 22, 2014)

So adorable!! i love Taco's color!!


----------

